# can IBS make you feel REALLY ill?



## magso (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, can anyone tell me please if IBS can make you feel so ill you just want to curl up in bed and stay there? I was diagnosed back in the early 90´s and have not really had any problems until the past couple of years or so. Now I get stomach pain, headaches, nausea, constipation, bloating, aches and pains in my joints, light headedness, you name it I seem to get it. Today has been particularly bad, I just feel so ill. I have seen a consultant with a gall bladder problem (polyps) but he has refused to take it out because he thinks the symptoms I have could be due to a food intollerance of some kind. I have had bloods done and get my results tomorrow, I am also waiting for a further scan on my gall bladder. Because I have not really had an IBS problems for so many years what I am asking is are these normal symptoms for IBS. I can feel fine then all of a sudden out of the blue these symptoms start and it really makes me feel ill. I have started to keep a food diary but nothing seems to stand out. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS can be very severe. With the headaches, joint issues and lightheadedness you might need to find out if you have other conditions as well as IBS. Often when one condition flares up the stress of that illness makes everything else flare up as well, so even if it happens all together there may be something else going on that may need different treatment than you would with "just" IBS.Abdominal pain, bloating, stool changes are all the typical symptoms of IBS, and those by themselves can make you want curl up in bed even without anything else..


----------



## magso (Oct 29, 2010)

Kathleen M. said:


> IBS can be very severe. With the headaches, joint issues and lightheadedness you might need to find out if you have other conditions as well as IBS. Often when one condition flares up the stress of that illness makes everything else flare up as well, so even if it happens all together there may be something else going on that may need different treatment than you would with "just" IBS.Abdominal pain, bloating, stool changes are all the typical symptoms of IBS, and those by themselves can make you want curl up in bed even without anything else..


Thanks for the reply Kathleen, like I said, it´s been so long since i´ve had any real symptoms I think i´ve forgotten what to expect. I have wondered if it coule be Celiac what with the joint pain as well. It will be interesting to see if my blood results show up any food Intollerance - i´m hoping it does really at least it could be a start to getting myself ´normal´again.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

There is a test for Celiac's but you must be eating gluten/wheta products for it to be accurate. It is a simple blood test your Dr can do. Ask about it. IMHO Celiac's should always be ruled out.


----------



## magso (Oct 29, 2010)

BQ said:


> There is a test for Celiac's but you must be eating gluten/wheta products for it to be accurate. It is a simple blood test your Dr can do. Ask about it. IMHO Celiac's should always be ruled out.


----------



## magso (Oct 29, 2010)

BQ said:


> There is a test for Celiac's but you must be eating gluten/wheta products for it to be accurate. It is a simple blood test your Dr can do. Ask about it. IMHO Celiac's should always be ruled out.


I have had the blood results back for the food intollerance test that was done and all it has shown up is allergy to Ryegrass! Don´t think that really helps me as nothing showed up for food intollerance. I still have the bloating, gas etc I really feel like i´m fighting a loosing battle, I just want to know if it is the IBS plauing up LOTS or if it could be the gall bladder thats causing the problems :-(


----------



## Leey2000k (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi, Well all the symptoms you mentioned - I get. I too !re trying to find out what mine really is.Letd hope we find a cure soon


----------

